

Meta HN: Why is this account banned? (access_denied) - binomial

http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=access_denied<p>I looked through the submissions and comments history, and saw no reason why this person would be banned.<p>I'm a little disturbed by how opaque the process is. Someone tell the poor guy nobody can see his comments/submissions.
======
j_baker
Try turning showdead on.

~~~
binomial
I do have it on, that's how I found access_denied. Otherwise, I would have
never seen him/her.

Once I saw a perfectly reasonable comment dead, I digged into the comments and
submissions, to the point where the ban occurred. I saw nothing notable
whatsoever, access_denied's comments all seem fine to me. And yet he's been
unheard an unreplied to for quite a long time. It's not a crime against
humanity, but it isn't quite right.

------
spooneybarger
You wouldnt happen to be access_denied would you? What with your recently
created account and low karma.

~~~
binomial
Nope, I'm not access_denied. As you can see, access_denied has been making
comments even after I had created my account.

